# Hercus Bitsa Lathe



## grahamjb (Jul 20, 2021)

I was given a number of parts from a few Hercus lathes and have managed to put them to good use by assembling a bitsa lathe. The finished result is a mix of A, B & C Hercus parts including a home made motor base. The finished lathe sits on a tray made from a rusted laundry cabinet that I found on the vacant block next door to my house. A coat of hammer tone paint gives a nice finish to the lathe and tray.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 20, 2021)

The interwebs tell me that "bitsa" is



> Aussie slang for ‘bits of this and bits of that [1]



Craig

[1] https://writerpainter.com/2021/03/29/australian-as-anything/


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 20, 2021)

Great job!  I like your chip tray as well.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 20, 2021)

Looks great!!!


----------

